
Munich 1972: Tragedy, Terror, and Triumph at the Olympic Games - unitedacademics
http://www.ua-magazine.com/books-munich-1972-tragedy-terror-and-triumph-at-the-olympic-games/
======
masonic
Blogspam ripped from summaries and comments on Amazon... right down to the
misspelling of "Spitze" (sic).

